
Blekko Finally Gets Cool As Ashton Kutcher Invests $200k - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/24/blekko-finally-gets-cool-as-ashton-kutcher-invests-200k/#disqus_thread
======
inkaudio
I don't think so, Ashton Kutcher can only bring some attention to Blekko.
Outside of geekdom search engines by default are not cool and may never be.
Blekko should only be concerned about being a very useful tool, something
better than google.

